# Need opinions on beefing up suspension.



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

I own a 2000 Chevy Silverado regular cab long box 1500 wit the Z71 package. I need new shocks so i plan on putting Blistein HD shocks in. My brother had them in his GMC 1500 and said they don't help ride height at all but handle great with or with out a load. Well my question is i have an old 7' 6" conventional mount plow. I want to know what you guy think i should do to beef the suspension up. Mind you I don't do much road driving with the plow on. I've done my own research and know Timbrens are a good way to go but is there anything else i can put in the front. I also know about having to weld the gusset in to keep the frame from cracking. I also plan on hauling some fire wood and pulling trailers. What is the best for the rear I could run Timbrens, coil over shock, do a add a leaf, or put air bags in. The coil over shocks will raise the rear end up and stiffen the ride take the little weight i have over the rear end away. The add a leaf will also stiffen the ride up. I don't want to spend the money for a compressor right away so I would just pump the bags up when I need them and I'll have air lines to take care of. Sorry for the long post kind of thinking out loud. It be great to hear what you guys have done why you like or don't like it or any ideas you have. Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I would do timbrens all the way around. For the rear, if you want a little harder ride, add a leaf. I wouldn't do any kind of air shock, or coil over shock as the shock mounts arn't designed to carry a load and I have seen them break off over time. Shocks also wont give you any additional ride height, they are only to slow the bounce from the springs.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

/\/\ x's 2 i've also seen shock mounts break on your body style. Dont bother with a coil over/ air shock. any of your other options should be fine. 

Personally ive run bags on a halfton i owned and had good luck with them.


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Plowtoy;1505818 said:


> For the rear, if you want a little harder ride, add a leaf.


I had a Ford Ranger and I added a leaf to each side and not long after that I had to replace both rear shackles. It seams like with extra leafs they add a lot of stress on the shackles.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

mercer_me;1506682 said:


> I had a Ford Ranger and I added a leaf to each side and not long after that I had to replace both rear shackles. It seams like with extra leafs they add a lot of stress on the shackles.


I didn't think about that, makes sense to me.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

try a leveling kit and timberns and add a leaf or helper spring in the back


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

Install a 2" lift kit from zone off road. Gives you a stiffer ride and handles the weight better. You can add timbrens if needed. My Tahoe has the 2" lift and Timbrens in the front. My GMC Z71 only has the 2" lift and it runs with a Uni-mount. No issues. Great enhancement for little money.


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

MWSAI;1508392 said:


> Install a 2" lift kit from zone off road. Gives you a stiffer ride and handles the weight better. You can add timbrens if needed. My Tahoe has the 2" lift and Timbrens in the front. My GMC Z71 only has the 2" lift and it runs with a Uni-mount. No issues. Great enhancement for little money.


How does this lift the truck is it just new torstion bar keys? I already have my tortion bars turned up a little bit.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Do Timbrens. Probably the cheapest, ride is unaffected when empty, and the the install takes like 10 minutes.


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

I put my new shocks in and should have done that earlier dont really have the money this winter for the Timbrens so unless i find some dirt cheap those will have to wait till next winter. Like I said earlier I dont do hardly any road driving with the plow on. Like 100 miles a winter would be alot so I'm thinking I'll be fine but if i still have everything next year I'll be putting alot more miles on so Timbers are the way I'm going to go. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Nadster (Oct 22, 2012)

Just put a Boss 7.5' VXT on my 2000 Chev short box 1500 Z71. Didn't do anything to the suspension except crank up the torsion bars. Otherwise, the front end sagged quite a bit. Put 600 lbs of sand behind the rear axle and the truck looks level. Had to put 4 wheel chains on due to the amount of snow and hilly terrain to get in/out of my place. All dirt. Hope this works and don't have to get out the JD 790 with the rear PTO blower. Works great, but sloooooow and cooooold


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

New larger torsion bar keys in front and larger blocks in the rear. On the Tahoe, I didn't notice much difference in ride quality. On the GMC it took the mushiness out.


----------



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would see if you can use Firestone Level-Rite Air Shocks for the front if you can get them to fit they are nice but $$ and or a set of new GG or GK Torsion bars the are not to bad to put on 
And air bags for the back with a set of good shock 
Or take a look at http://supersprings.com/ 
That is my Two cent's


----------



## eagle-eyes (Dec 15, 2011)

*Front end lift*

Hey guys I came across this thread and would like to add to it. I have had my torsion bars cranked up on my 2005 gmc hd, but lowered them back down because my brother-inlaw thought I was going to brake something.So this year I bit the bullet and bought a set of timbrens and a set of the firestone level rite-ride air shocks.the air shocks are pricey payup but I need to get the front end level.way to much sagging in the front end with my plow on. I got them from autoanything for $509.00 with a discount. I will post some pictures of the before and after of the install .and let you guys no how the ride will be.


----------



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

Have fun putting the air shock on you can put them on without taking the ball joint apart but let me tell you 
is is a lot faster and easy'r if you do with no plow on just put 5 to 8 lbs of air with the plow on put 40 to 50 lbs you will love the shocks if you need any help let me know i have done 4 so far


----------

